# Found Paddle in Clear Creek @ Golden



## T-Bomb (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey, I lost a paddle in Cleer Creek. Werner, white bent shaft. It had the name "chickenfucker" on it.


----------



## Ryde164 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sherpa? bent shaft green blades... PM me.


----------

